# [solved]wine-przerwane kompilacje

## mechu

Nie wiem czemu, jakąkolwiek wersje wine próbuje skompilować przerywa się z takimi komunikatami:

wavein.c:486: warning: ‘snd_pcm_sw_params_set_xfer_align’ is deprecated (declared at /usr/include/alsa/pcm.h:1104)

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -I. -I. -I../../include -I../../include  -D__WINESRC__  -D_REENTRANT -fPIC -Wall -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wwrite-strings -Wpointer-arith  -march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe  -o waveout.o waveout.c

waveout.c: In function ‘wodOpen’:

waveout.c:762: warning: ‘snd_pcm_sw_params_set_xfer_align’ is deprecated (declared at /usr/include/alsa/pcm.h:1104)

waveout.c:764: warning: ‘snd_pcm_sw_params_set_xrun_mode’ is deprecated (declared at /usr/include/alsa/pcm.h:1101)

../../tools/winegcc/winegcc -B../../tools/winebuild -shared ./winealsa.drv.spec    alsa.o dscapture.o dsoutput.o midi.o mixer.o waveinit.o wavein.o waveout.o       -o winealsa.drv.so  -ldxguid -luuid -lwinmm -luser32 -ladvapi32 -lkernel32  -lasound ../../libs/port/libwine_port.a

make[2]: *** [winealsa.drv.so] Unicestwiony

make[2]: Opuszczenie katalogu `/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/wine-0.9.61/work/wine-0.9.61/dlls/winealsa.drv'

make[1]: *** [winealsa.drv] Błąd 2

make[1]: Opuszczenie katalogu `/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/wine-0.9.61/work/wine-0.9.61/dlls'

make: *** [dlls] Błąd 2

 *

 * ERROR: app-emulation/wine-0.9.61 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2461:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake all || die "all"

 *  The die message:

 *   all

 *

warning: Courier 13: missing glyph for char 013c

warning: Courier 13: missing glyph for char 0146

warning: Courier 13: missing glyph for char 014d

../tools/sfnt2fnt -o coure.fon -d 128 ./courier.ttf 13,1252,8

../tools/sfnt2fnt -o couree.fon -d 128 ./courier.ttf 13,1250,8

../tools/sfnt2fnt -o coureg.fon -d 128 ./courier.ttf 13,1253,8

make[1]: *** [coureg.fon] Unicestwiony

make[1]: Opuszczenie katalogu `/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/wine-0.9.60/work/wine-0.9.60/fonts'

make: *** [fonts] Błąd 2

 *

 * ERROR: app-emulation/wine-0.9.60 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2461:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake all || die "all"

 *  The die message:

 *   all

 *

-aliasing -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wwrite-strings -Wpointer-arith  -march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe  -o fontdlg.o fontdlg.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -I. -I. -I../../include -I../../include  -D__WINESRC__  -D_REENTRANT -fPIC -Wall -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wwrite-strings -Wpointer-arith  -march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe  -o printdlg.o printdlg.c

../../tools/wrc/wrc --nostdinc -I. -I. -I../../include -I../../include  -D__WINESRC__   -forsrc.res rsrc.rc

../../tools/winegcc/winegcc -B../../tools/winebuild -shared ./comdlg32.spec commdlg.spec.o colordlg16.o filedlg16.o finddlg16.o fontdlg16.o printdlg16.o  cdlg32.o colordlg.o filedlg.o filedlg31.o filedlgbrowser.o finddlg32.o fontdlg.o printdlg.o     rsrc.res  -o comdlg32.dll.so -lole32 -lshell32 -lshlwapi -lcomctl32 -lwinspool -luser32 -lgdi32 -ladvapi32 -lkernel32 -lntdll -Wb,-dole32 -luuid ../../libs/port/libwine_port.a

make[2]: *** [comdlg32.dll.so] Unicestwiony

make[2]: Opuszczenie katalogu `/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/wine-0.9.59/work/wine-0.9.59/dlls/comdlg32'

make[1]: *** [comdlg32] Błąd 2

make[1]: Opuszczenie katalogu `/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/wine-0.9.59/work/wine-0.9.59/dlls'

make: *** [dlls] Błąd 2

 *

 * ERROR: app-emulation/wine-0.9.59 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2461:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake all || die "all"

 *  The die message:

 *   all

Wie ktoś co może powodować coś takiego, bo jak widać występuje to w różnych fazach kompilacji?Last edited by mechu on Sat Jun 21, 2008 7:48 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## SlashBeast

Podmontowałeś swapa? Ile masz ramu?

----------

## mechu

total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached

Mem:       1542412    1447208      95204          0      18480     328168

-/+ buffers/cache:    1100560     441852

Swap:      4000168    2873280    1126888

----------

## FeTi87

Spróbuj skompilować najnowszego, jeszcze zamaskowanego, wine'a 1.0  :Wink: 

----------

## mechu

make[2]: Wejście do katalogu `/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/wine-1.0/work/wine-1.0/dlls/propsys'

../../tools/makedep -C. -S../.. -T../..  propsys_main.c propvar.c

make[2]: Opuszczenie katalogu `/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/wine-1.0/work/wine-1.0/dlls/propsys'

make[2]: Wejście do katalogu `/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/wine-1.0/work/wine-1.0/dlls/propsys'

../../tools/makedep -C. -S../.. -T../..  propsys_main.c propvar.c

make[2]: *** [depend] Unicestwiony

make[2]: Opuszczenie katalogu `/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/wine-1.0/work/wine-1.0/dlls/propsys'

make[1]: *** [propsys/__depend__] Błąd 2

make[1]: Opuszczenie katalogu `/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/wine-1.0/work/wine-1.0/dlls'

make: *** [dlls/__depend__] Błąd 2

 *

 * ERROR: app-emulation/wine-1.0 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2461:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake -j1 depend || die "depend";

 *  The die message:

 *   depend

----------

## Kurt Steiner

mechu, używaj znaczników BBCode. Twoje posty będą bardziej przejrzyste.

----------

## FeTi87

@mechu: A jakie flagi masz zaznaczone?

----------

## mechu

```
app-emulation/wine-1.0  USE="X alsa cups gecko jpeg ncurses opengl oss samba (-dbus) -esd (-hal) -jack -lcms -ldap (-nas) (-scanner) -xml"
```

Dziwna sprawa, ale spróbowałem jeszcze raz skompilować przy czym pozamykałem wszystkie zbędne aplikacje jak ff, evolution itp. i zamiast użyć sux użyłem su i poszło.

----------

